# Problème de facturation



## Pierre_MM (29 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai un soucis avec mon compte Apple. Je ne peux plus mettre mes apps à jour. Je vous explique.
J'ai voulu mettre mes apps à jour hier. Et là, surprise ! Un message me dit : "Touchez Continuer pour vous connecter et afficher les données de facturation." Et ensuite après avoir mis mon MDP, on me dit qu'un problème de facturation est apparu lors d'un achat précédent, et que je dois mettre mon mode de paiement à jour. J'ai déjà mis ma carte à jour car l'autre était expiré. Une fois fait on me dit que mon mode de paiement a été rejeté et que je dois en saisir un autre...
Ma carte fonctionne pourtant donc j'ai du mal à comprendre.

J'ai appelé Apple mais ce sont des données confidentiels bancaire donc on m'a invité à envoyer un mail etc. 

Quelqu'un a déjà eu ce genre de problème ?


----------

